# Vienna Smash



## Brewer? (2/1/17)

Has anyone done one? If so what hop did you use and how was it?


----------



## LorriSanga (2/1/17)

I think Holgate Millennial Falcon was a all Vienna base.....hey, i was drunk.


----------



## shacked (2/1/17)

Yup. Did one with Nelson Sauvin and Wyeast 2565 (Kolsch), 

Long low mash at 64C, small bittering addition and heavy hopping late plus dry.

Fermented really low at 14C. Was almost lager-ish.

I really like vienna malt; Wyermann is the go with Bestmalz also good. I find JW Vienna not particularly likable when used in large proportions.


----------



## TidalPete (2/1/17)

Yes!

140g of Pacifica flowers at 20, Whirlpool, & Dry Hop. 2124 Bohemian Lager.

Yes, I dry hopped a lager! Someone call the style police. 

Taste? Pretty good to my tastes, when you consider it's the third time around with no changes.


----------



## bigmunchez (2/1/17)

Not a SMaSH, but I have just cold crashed an all vienna pale ale with cascade and galaxy. The samples I took for FG reading tasted REALLY good. And a really appealing colour. SMaTH sounds ok I guess


----------



## RobB (2/1/17)

I've brewed a Vienna/Centennial SMaSH a few times (actually 3% acidulated malt if you want to be picky). 100% Weyermann Vienna makes a really nice APA.


----------



## Lodan (2/1/17)

I did one a few years back with Mosaic. It made a lovely summer ale


----------



## Brewer? (3/1/17)

Mike Tyson would agree with a SMaTH :lol:


----------



## Dr_Rocks (3/1/17)

I agree with shacked as I did a smash with JW vienna malt and centennial and it's a bit on the nose. It's fine in smaller proportions but wouldn't brew a vienna SMASH again with JW.


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/17)

Wey Vienna and Aurora.

Slovenia (South Styria) was a major source of hops for the old Austro-Hungarian Empire, along with Bohemia of course and hops from that region go beautifully. I'll post a pic at Beer O' Clock.


----------



## fungrel (3/1/17)

Vienna / Hallertau is fantastic, up the carbonates in the water and it comes out very sweet up front but still drying in the finish.


----------



## Reman (12/1/17)

fungrel said:


> Vienna / Hallertau is fantastic, up the carbonates in the water and it comes out very sweet up front but still drying in the finish.


I've done the same with all Wey Vienna and Hallertau at 60 and 10 with Bavarian Lager yeast. Closest commercial I could compare to was the Lowenbrau. Delicious!


----------

